# تصميم محطة غسيل سيارات يدوى



## المهندسه نور (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

احتاج الى تصاميم بخصوص محطة غسيل يدوى و معلومات عن هذا المشروع 
شكرا


----------



## اسماعيل بشاري (1 نوفمبر 2008)

appell mois 07 70 23 69 40


----------



## المعماري السوداني (1 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا عندي معلومات وافية عن محطات الغسيل ...إنشاء الله قريبا سأقوم بنشرها


----------



## المهندسه نور (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

احنا فى انتظار المعلومات 
شكرا ليك


----------



## diablo615 (13 فبراير 2009)

momken t3awnek allah m3ak


----------



## romanbeam (2 يونيو 2010)

*المهندس للعناية بالسيارة*

انا صاحب شركة المهندس للعناية بالسيارة
لتجهيز مراكز غسيل السيارات باحدث الاساليب باقل تكلفة
بالاضافة الي تصنيع جميع كيماويات العناية بالسيارة والتدريب علي الاستخدام
للاستفسار ارجو المراسلة 
 
جميع الحلول الكيميائية
متخصصون في تصنيع جميع المواد المستخمة للعناية الفائقة بالسيارة 
شعارنا الجودة والامان 
منتجات غير ضارة بالسيارة 
شمع ملمع ويعطي طبقة عازلة لحماية السيارة من الخدوش والعوامل الخارجية ويستخم للبودي والطابلوه والاثاث المنزلي 
-ملمع الكاوتش يلمع ويحافظ علي الكاوتش من التشققات ويطيل عمره 
-غسيل الموتور بمانع التاكسد للحفاظ علي الحساسات والوصلات والكاوتش 
تنظيف الفرش بمواد لا تحتوي علي مواد كاوية او حمضية حتي لا تسبب شياط وبهتان الفرش ومزيل لجميع انواع البقع يزيب اصعب البقع والشحوم بدون اي مواد كاوية 
كل المنتجات مصنوعة من مركبات نباتية وليست بترولية 
----**عمل دراسات الجدوى والتصميم الكامل لورش السيارات 
جميع المركبات الكيميائية لحلول مشاكل السيارات


----------



## romanbeam (2 يونيو 2010)

*المهندس للعناية بالسيارة*

جميع الحلول الكيميائية
متخصصون في تصنيع جميع المواد المستخمة للعناية الفائقة بالسيارة 
شعارنا الجودة والامان 
منتجات غير ضارة بالسيارة 
شمع ملمع ويعطي طبقة عازلة لحماية السيارة من الخدوش والعوامل الخارجية ويستخم للبودي والطابلوه والاثاث المنزلي 
-ملمع الكاوتش يلمع ويحافظ علي الكاوتش من التشققات ويطيل عمره 
-غسيل الموتور بمانع التاكسد للحفاظ علي الحساسات والوصلات والكاوتش 
تنظيف الفرش بمواد لا تحتوي علي مواد كاوية او حمضية حتي لا تسبب شياط وبهتان الفرش ومزيل لجميع انواع البقع يزيب اصعب البقع والشحوم بدون اي مواد كاوية 
كل المنتجات مصنوعة من مركبات نباتية وليست بترولية 
----**عمل دراسات الجدوى والتصميم الكامل لورش السيارات 
جميع المركبات الكيميائية لحلول مشاكل السيارات


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهدي صالح لطيف (1 أغسطس 2010)

تحياتي الى جميع الاخوة
ارجوا مساعدتي بعرض تصاميم محطة غسيل السيارات مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## خلدون القواسمه (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا يا جماعه انا عندي محطة غسيل سيارات وبحاجه لتطوريها وتقديم خدمات مميزه للزبون 
ممكن مساعدتي ؟


----------



## الشفق الابيض (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور


----------



## denaswy (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## جمال gh (26 أبريل 2011)

طبعا محطة غسيل رح تكون اقل شي مساحتها 10*10

رح يكون فيها اقل شي اذا كان الموقع كبير

2 غرف غسيل washing cars
رح يكون فيها 5 غزانات مياه اكيد

اكيد غرفه للمعلم صاحب المحطه ساحه بطول 3 م 

اذا فادة رح اكمل ردلي خبر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااا


----------

